# Photo



## abenr

Where am I able to add a photo to my profile -- and how?

Thanks,
Abenr


----------



## Nonstar

It seems you have to go to "user control panel", then "edit profile picture".


----------



## abenr

Nonstar said:


> It seems you have to go to "user control panel", then "edit profile picture".



Thank you.  Now all I have to figure out is how to get to the user control panel.


----------



## Cagey

The link to the _User Control Panel_ is in the bar at the top of every forum page, including this one.  

(It's not on the dictionary pages.)


----------



## abenr

In the several years I've subscribed to the Word Reference Forum I never noticed the top bar!  Thanks one and all.


----------



## Souxie

Did you see the profile picture Cagey has on his personal page? So nice, how do you do that? How can it be moving?


----------



## Nonstar

It's not magic, it's a '.gif' file. I will load one too.


----------



## Cagey

Souxie said:


> Did you see the profile picture Cagey has on his personal page? So nice, how do you do that? How can it be moving?


I'm glad you like it. 

Unfortunately, I am not able to tell you how to do it yourself.  It doesn't work unless you are a moderator. Being able to upload animated profile pictures is one of the few tangible rewards for being a moderator.


----------



## Nonstar

> Originally Posted by Cagey
> Unfortunately, I am not able to tell you how to do it yourself. It doesn't work unless you are a moderator. Being able to upload animated profile pictures is one of the few tangible rewards for being a moderator.


Mods: what a bunch of _élitistes_!


----------



## Nanon

Élitistes... olha quem fala: the guy with probably the longest native language description in WR!


----------



## Nonstar

Ahem... disfarça, disfarça, Nanon.


----------

